# Neue Gaming und Mod Homepage



## KAEPS133 (2. April 2010)

Hi

Ich möchte euch mein neues Projekt vorstellen.

Es lautet " Zocker Gemeinde " und ist momentan noch im frühen Anfangsstatus.

Design etc sind noch nicht final. Die komplette Seite ist noch ein 
Testlauf bis die richtige HTML Version online gehen kann.


Sinn und Zweck dieser Seite soll es sein vorallem Mods von Spielen 
hervorzuheben. Besonders auch kleine Modteams und Mapper sollen 
vorgestellt werden. Was natürlich nicht heißt das die größeren nicht 
dabei sein dürfen.
Desweiteren Gibt es eine Newssammlung von mehreren Internetseiten mit 
Bildern und videos sowie eigene Testberichte.
Ich hoffe das die Seite nach und nach mehr zuspruch gewinnt und ich das 
Projket ausbauen kann. Bitte stört euch nicht an dem noch hässlichen 
Design. Wenn genug Interesse besteht wird auch stark an der Seite 
gearbeitet und alles erneuert.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch loswerden das ich dafür dringen 
Verstärkung benötige. Wenn jemand Lust hat auch News zu verfassen, Tests
 zu schreiben und beim Aufbau dieser Seite mithelfen möchen melden sich 
bitte bei mir. Genauso wie Mapper und Modteams die ihre eigene 
Unterseite erhalten möchten um sich zu Präsentieren.


Anfagen etc bitte an:

ICQ: 251735680
xfire: kaeps

Viele dank für euer Interesse


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2010)

nimm die Site doch in Deine sig auf


----------



## JMRiehm (2. April 2010)

Hallo kaeps133,

ich würde Deine google Werbung anders farbig gestalten - auch in braun/schwarz gehalten.
Sie sticht aktuell recht stark hervor, was natürlich gewollt ist, damit andere draufklicken, schon ok   
Aber es zerstört IMO die Optik der gesamten Seite.

JMR


----------



## KAEPS133 (3. April 2010)

Danke für die Tipps. Morgen kommt Die Seite in meine Signatur und die Werbung versuch ich zu bearbeiten.


----------



## KAEPS133 (3. April 2010)

So ein kleines Update für heute.
Das neue Design nimmt immer mehr Form an. Es ist zwar noch viel Arbeit aber das ihr euch schonmal vorstellen könnt wie das neue in etwa wird hier ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JMRiehm (3. April 2010)

Jawohl, das sieht gut aus!   ​Es ist viel Arbeit, macht aber auch viel Spaß, wenn man sieht,
wie sich eine Seite Woche für Woche verbessert und weiterentwickelt.

Immer dran bleiben, jetzt über Ostern hast Du bestimmt ein wenig Zeit...   

JMR


----------



## KAEPS133 (3. April 2010)

Es ist geschafft! Wir sind auf unsere neue Adresse mit neuem Design 
umgezogen! Bitte meldet euch auch im Forum an 
Zwar alles noch etwas unvollständig aber es wird immer mehr. Ich werde weiter daran arbeiten!

Absofort sind wir unter folgender Adresse erreichbar:
zocker-gemeinde.de.ms/


----------

